# BMX cranks question



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

going to be switching my shimano cranks over to some BMX cranks and sprocket. Hoping to keep my BB, and just buy the arms and sprocket, my question is, will BMX square spindle cranks fit on my shimano square spindle BB, or are they going to be different?

was going to get the primo hollowbites.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

no you need a bmx axle

look at deity there like adapted bmx cranks for mtb

http://www.deitycomponents.com/vendetta_crankset.htm


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

where can i buy the deity cranks?


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.deitycomponentsstore.com/cranksets.html


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Atomlabs also makes a crank set with bottom bracket.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't forget about Profile Racing!


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

they make threaded bb cups that fit your frame and bmx spindle alot of companies make them just look on any bmx store site


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I was actually wondering recently, could you use a "BMX crank and spindle set" that would work with a 68mm MTB BB?


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

Well i tryed it yesterday with a set of cranks a buddy of mine had, he wasnt sure what they were, thought maybe older GT power series, anyway, they fit, and seemed to be fine. I didnt get to leave them on to really test them out, as they belong on his sons bike.

Seems if they will fit the BB spindle, then they will work correct? the geometry of the arms seemed to be about right.;


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

There are a handful of spindle designs and some cross over from company to company. When using BMX cranks on a mtn bike, just be sure you get one with long enough spindle. 6" ought to do it. I tried Redline Flights and they only offer a 5.5" spindle in a proprietary design. Just wouldn't work. I then tried Supercross Sinners - killer cranks! - but again, just not long enough spindle.

I now have Profiles as they make various spindle lenghts to work with the wider bb on my Black Market.

I hear good things about Diety, but have no experience with them. To many people, Profile is THE BMX crank. I was always a Redline guy, but they just didn't have the spindle length.

Another amazing and VERY popular option would be the Shimano Saints - you can run them very easily a DJ and a BMX bike (with a simple spacer).


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris C said:


> There are a handful of spindle designs and some cross over from company to company. When using BMX cranks on a mtn bike, just be sure you get one with long enough spindle. 6" ought to do it. I tried Redline Flights and they only offer a 5.5" spindle in a proprietary design. Just wouldn't work. I then tried Supercross Sinners - killer cranks! - but again, just not long enough spindle.
> 
> I now have Profiles as they make various spindle lenghts to work with the wider bb on my Black Market.
> 
> ...


So if you did the profile BMX cranks with Euro BB and Spindle Chromo 6 it will work?


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I emailed Black Market and Carter told me a 6" would work fine with Profiles. I do not believe you will get all the crank arm filled with spindle, but it should be good. I have Profiles with the 6 7/8" spindle. It, on the other hand, is too long. But, I have the non-drive side spaced out a little more. Took 2 seconds to get used to riding it and it's 100% of the crank arm has spindle in it - very strong.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Also depends on the bb shell width. I have Primo Hollow-Bites on my Doberman Molosse 24" but it has a 68mm bb shell. My mob has Diety's on it but it has a wider 73mm bb shell. Also some guys including myself have been having problems with the Diety cranks on the Black Markets, seems the Diety spindle is about a 1/4 to 1/2 too short on that frame. I should have went with Profiles as they are less expensive but the Diety cranks came off another bike where they fit fine and I don't want to shell out cash for a new set of cranks. If it is too much of a problem I think a Profile spindle fits the Diety cranks, I will just get a wider one.


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

So. can i use primo cranks? got a line on a set of power bites for 30$, gonna pick them up after work. Even if i cant use them, there too cheap to pass on, and i could pass them on to 1 of my BMX buddies.

My bike has a 68mm bottom shell.

any reccomendations on a BB?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

all you need is a 22mm euro bb. It usually comes with spacers and the threaded bb cups. You should be able to order it through Dan's Comp


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in the same position as Willy atm. But after doing research I think I'm going to go with the BMX DJ Profile crank set that is on Close out for $180 atm. I can upgrade to a 6" Spindle and Euro BB with black cups and cones. I am giving it an educated guess that this selection will work with my bike that is a standard 68mm BB shell, correct?

My second choice would be the Deity crank set which would be the safe bet. For an extra $20 or so I could just do that and save me the worry of the Profiles not being compatible. I haven't tried to throw a BMX crank set on a MTB frame before so I'm scared to throw down $200 if it may not work.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> I'm in the same position as Willy atm. But after doing research I think I'm going to go with the BMX DJ Profile crank set that is on Close out for $180 atm. I can upgrade to a 6" Spindle and Euro BB with black cups and cones. I am giving it an educated guess that this selection will work with my bike that is a standard 68mm BB shell, correct?
> 
> My second choice would be the Deity crank set which would be the safe bet. For an extra $20 or so I could just do that and save me the worry of the Profiles not being compatible. I haven't tried to throw a BMX crank set on a MTB frame before so I'm scared to throw down $200 if it may not work.


The Diety's will work fine.

Disreguard that PM if you order from there you still need the 6" spindle.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Also on a 68mm bb you could use just about any bmx crank as long as you have the correct size euro bb. I have Hollow-Bites on my Dobermann Molosse with a 22mm mid bb and have no issues, the shell width is 68mm on that bike. I also had my Diety cranks on a mtb with a 68mm bb shell and had no problems at all.

the Dietys and Profiles are both a 19mm spindle.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

What kind of chain ring/ sprocket should I run with my profile crank and 8 speed cassette?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

I am currently running profiles with a profile imperial sprocket on my 1x9 setup without any issues


----------

